# Epiphone les paul 7s



## TimSE (Mar 23, 2009)

How many diff ones are there? 

I have a immense hatred for Gibson guitars more than u can imagen, as as Epiphone to Gibson is like LTD to ESP iv never cared for Epiphone altho from my small experience with them theyr better than Gibson at least and closer to a fair price...

my house mate has a epiphone lespaul 7 in the garage and its beat up to hell and has plenty wrong with it but iv been looking for a project guitar to do up and he said im welcome to it but iv no idea about them.
Can someone link to specs lists of them or at least tell me how many ones there are. i dont think there are that many as i rarly see them and have never seen one in person at least.


----------



## GazPots (Mar 23, 2009)

Well you get the following


Epiphone les paul Classic- 2 colour options, Trans black and Tobacco Burst.

Tobacco burst -






Trans Black -







Epiphone Goth Les Paul - Matt black finish and hardware.

Goth - 





I'm not sure if you actually get any more production lp7's from epiphone bar these 2 models. I havent seen any others though.

I've got 2 Epi LP7 Classics (and Scali now has one too) and i reckon they are great bang for your buck. Usually very cheap and great value. Easily moddible aswell which is what i wanted to do with mine originally.

A couple of upgrades to relieve the usual epiphone issues (mainly the nut for me) and they are ace. Some find the stock guitars are great so i say go try it out and see what you think. I would.


Gaz


----------



## TimSE (Mar 23, 2009)

is there really only 2 diff models? dayum

makes my life easy figuring out this one when i get it from my mate then at least.

i knew of the Goth 7 from a member or 2 on here who have some but ya il have to look into the other one. i rather hope its not a goth one tho. i like maple tops


----------



## thedonutman (Mar 23, 2009)

I had a Classic, in black. It was a really cool guitar, but I wasn't a fan of the huge neck on it.


----------



## Scali (Mar 23, 2009)

I wouldn't say Epiphone is better than Gibson, but the better Epi's are pretty close.
However, Gibson never made a 7-string, so Epiphone is your only choice anyway.
Mine is pretty well-made, plays really nicely and sounds excellent.


----------



## harvested (Mar 23, 2009)

hey, I have the Goth version, and I think they don't make it anymore..
althou I bought my 7 in 2007 it was made in 2005 (acording to the SN) but I bought brand new.
Appart from the looks, the differences between the Classic and the Goth models are: 
the Goth doesn't have the maple top, wich kinda affects the sound; I guess it isn't as bright as the Classic model...
And some user here who had both models said the Goth model has a thiner neck...but I must say I didn't compare them side by side to say it from my own experience..
well...I thinks these are the only differences...


----------



## Triple-J (Mar 23, 2009)

What colour is it? 
you should check as only the black+sunburst models came out here in the UK and only for a short time as I remember Academy Of Sound(a uk chain in the north that was later bought by Sound Control) were knocking them and the 7 V's out at £250 for a limited period.


----------

